
Ask HN: Good books for learning to write a fuzzer from the ground up? - dj_mc_merlin
I want to write a fuzzer from the ground up, mostly for self-educational reasons. I&#x27;m interested in both resources that teach the basic algorithms and methods and more modern approaches.
======
ireallydontknew
fuzzingbook.org

